# Japanese style Puzzle Boxes



## Brucio (21 May 2007)

If anyone is interested in making a kind of Japanese style puzzle box, but doesn't know how, visit my website, where you can see the boxes I have made. More importantly, you can download the plans to make these yourself!
*These plans are free!*
Not all the plans are ready yet: if there's anything that you like, you can contact me via e-mail, or use my guest book to leave a messge.
So what has this to do with scrollsaws?
Have a look at the Gallery-everything in there was made with my Ferm scrollsaw (except the metal puzzle!)
If you have a Ferm, Brunel or Perform scrollsaw, check out the Pinless Blade Clamp Modification on the Miscellaneous page.
If you go to my website, please leave a message.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bruce.viney

Thank you,
Bruce


----------



## Gill (21 May 2007)

Duly downloaded  !

I don't know when I'm going to get an opportunity to make one of your puzzle boxes Bruce, but the plans are simply too good to miss. Thank you very much for making them available. By the way, your website's design makes it a delight to visit.

Gill


----------



## Brucio (21 May 2007)

Thanks very much, Gill.
I'm glad you like my little website.
It looks a bit like a sheet of MDF doesn't it? :? 
I hope so :lol: 
I got fed up of waiting to see if I could post a picture on this forum, so I decided to make my own website....
I STILL don't know whether I can put pics on here! :evil: 
Bruce


----------



## Gill (21 May 2007)

You managed to get away with posting a hyperlink, Bruce, so I'm pretty sure you'll be able to post piccies too. Why not have another try?

Incidentally, do you think it would be possible to cut your boxes with a tablesaw, clamping the wood upright against a mitre gauge as if you were nibbling finger joints? If so, I'm sure your projects would appeal to more 'general' woodworkers as well as scrollers.

Gill


----------



## jimp11 (21 May 2007)

can't post pictures here??


----------



## Brucio (21 May 2007)

I don't know if I'm allowed to post pictures.
In any case, I don't actually know HOW to.  
Bruce[/img]


----------



## Mark68 (21 May 2007)

Hi Brucio.

Just had a look at your web-site,,its good.

Those puzzles look quite intriguing,,well done. =D> 

When i get a bit of time,i will diffenetly have a go at making one.
Thanks for putting the plans on there.

Mark.

Ps..don't go making one,,like the one in the film hell-raiser :shock: .


----------



## CHJ (21 May 2007)

Bruce, this is typical of the code for your pictures.
Just copy and paste your url and then highlight and click the Img button.


```
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bruce.viney/_wp_generated/wp7d2daeda.jpg
```


----------



## Brucio (22 May 2007)

Thanks Everyone for your replies.
I've just put on the site, the Solution to the Six Piece Burr, designed by Stewart Coffin. He doesn't give you ALL the solution, but I took two weeks to work it out.
If you decide to make any of these puzzles, let me know how it turned out.
Chas, your answer about posting a pic assumes that the picture is ALREADY out there, on the internet.
I was talking about posting a picture that's still on my hard drive.
I'll have to read the FAQ section.
Gill, I agree that making these puzzles with a mitre saw is a lot easier (and you get straighter cuts!), but you can't beat a scrollsaw for the complicated inside cuts, even with a hammer and chisel.
Bruce[/url][/list]


----------



## Taffy Turner (22 May 2007)

Very nice website indeed Bruce.

I am very impressed with your work (and also your patience!!!!).

The list of things that I want to do with my scrollsaw just keeps getting longer by the day!!!

Regards

Gary


----------

